# صورة نادرة : البابا شنودة وهو طفل



## Coptic Adel (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*البابا شنوده وهو طفل صوره نادره جدااااااا*







*صورة جميلة جدااا لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث وهو طفل صغير*

*منقولة من جروب الخروف الضال*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 ديسمبر 2008)

صورة جميلة ونادرة فعلآ

ميرسي كتير اخي​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*جمييييلة خالص ميرسى ليك 
ربنا يخليلنا البابا شنودة ويمد حياته لسنين عديدة
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​*


----------



## Coptic Adel (9 ديسمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> صورة جميلة ونادرة فعلآ​
> 
> 
> ميرسي كتير اخي​


 
*اشكرك علي المرور الجميل يا فراشة*

*:download:*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (9 ديسمبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *جمييييلة خالص ميرسى ليك ​*
> _*ربنا يخليلنا البابا شنودة ويمد حياته لسنين عديدة*_
> 
> _*ربنا يبارك حياتك *_​


 
*ميرسي بنت العدرا علي الرد المميز*

*وربنا يخليلنا البابا شنودة حبيبنا لسنين عديدة وأعومة مديدة*

:yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka:​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*صوره جميله ونادره جدااا

مرسي elsalib

وربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## Coptic Adel (9 ديسمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *صوره جميله ونادره جدااا​*
> 
> *مرسي elsalib*​
> 
> *وربنا يعوض تعبك*​


 
*اشكرك يا مايكل علي المرور الجميل وربنا يعوضك*

:warning:​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (9 ديسمبر 2008)

بجد صوره نادره ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 ديسمبر 2008)

فعلا صوره نادره 

اول مره اشوفها 

ميرررررسى ياباشا على الصوره 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## sameh7610 (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*بجد صورة جميله اووووووى

ميرسى اووووووووى لعرضها علينا​*


----------



## Coptic Adel (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرسي لمروركم **يا *

*موفي ميكر و كيرلس و سامح*

*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم*

:hlp::hlp::hlp:​


----------



## kalimooo (11 ديسمبر 2008)

صور نادرة 
شكراااااااااا  elsalib

سلام المسيح​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 ديسمبر 2008)

صورة نادرة وجميله فعلا ميرسى ليك​


----------



## Coptic Adel (12 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> صور نادرة
> 
> شكراااااااااا elsalib​
> 
> سلام المسيح​


 
*ميرسي كليمو لمرورك الجميل* 

:hlp:​


----------



## Coptic Adel (12 ديسمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> صورة نادرة وجميله فعلا ميرسى ليك​


 
*العفو ... اسعدني مرورك الرائع*

:Love_Letter_Send:​


----------



## botros_22 (13 ديسمبر 2008)

صورة جميلة جــدا ونادره

اول مرة اشوفها بجد

شكرا لتعبك​


----------



## Coptic Adel (14 ديسمبر 2008)

bafly قال:


> صورة جميلة جــدا ونادره​
> اول مرة اشوفها بجد​
> شكرا لتعبك​


 

*ثانكس بافلي لمرورك الجميل :hlp:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*فعلا صورة نادرة مرسيه ليك الصليب علي تعب محبتك 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك 


كل سنة وانت طيب*


----------



## Coptic Adel (15 ديسمبر 2008)

jesus156 قال:


> *فعلا صورة نادرة مرسيه ليك الصليب علي تعب محبتك *
> 
> *ربنا يبارك خدمتك *
> 
> ...


 
*ميرسي لردك الجميل *

*ربنا يباركك*

*وكل سنة وانت طيب*

*Merry Christmas*​


----------



## الامير الحزين (16 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على تعبك ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
غاية فى الروعة غاية فى الجمال
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Coptic Adel (16 ديسمبر 2008)

الامير الحزين قال:


> شكرا على تعبك ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
> غاية فى الروعة غاية فى الجمال
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 
*ميرسي لمشاركتك المميزة*​


----------

